# Stray Cat with eye crusties,sneezing & wheezing



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

There's a stray cat at the new place I'll be moving to that has runny, crusty gunk on her lids and what looks like a runny nose-she/he sneezes quite a bit. I noticed that she/he also seems to be wheezing. :Bawling: She's painfully thin but since she's a stray I imagine her food sources have been inconsistent at best

She/he is semi feral but will allow a quick one pass over the back pet while she/he eats(I had some canned food pre-recall). Trying to pick him/her up would probably be met with some nasty clawing & possible bites since this poor kitty seems to have been a stray for a while. :grump: 
I'd love to catch her and get her vetted but that may not be immediately possible since she's also very suspicious of any narrow spaces-even the gate!

So with just that info, is there anything I can give her/him to help ease the worst of the symptoms until I can gain this cats trust a little better?
I can't afford to get injured or bit so that I'd need rabies shots, but I really do want to help this little gal/guy.

Thanks for any suggestions on temp solutions. I will gain her trust and get her to a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Be very fast when you feed her and snatch her up and toss her in waiting bag. Really. She needs antibiotics in a bad way. Could be allergies as it's that time of year but with her being stray, I'm thinking most likely FLV. 

Or you could net her.

Or you could get some Ace from your vet and drug her...which would be the safest and quietest all the way around.

Or you could have the local (HA!) critter getters come get her.

Or you could just start grinding up antibiotics and putting them in her food.

And feed her some cottage cheese...


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

What cricket said.

And grind up some L-Lysine and hide it in her food. Good immune system booster, 500 mg should be fine.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks, I'll stop and pick up the cottage cheese & lysine on my way over.

The vets office happens to be on the way so I'm stopping to see what they'll give me to get this kitty better or relaxed enough to bring in. I just hate to see critters suffer and this one can't be feeling very good.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

one of our cats had a chronic runny-face thing. The vet said it was like AIDS in cats, only not catchable in any way. It just happened, like cancer. But it just got worse, and worse. Like, the immune deficient part of AIDS with the randomness of cancer. It jsut made her susceptable to any thing that made her eyes run. She was on meds for it though, and she didn't seem to mind having guck and crust all on her face. She died at 17 years of age. 

Maybe its something like that. ? 

hope not, though.


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> one of our cats had a chronic runny-face thing. The vet said it was like AIDS in cats, only not catchable in any way. It just happened, like cancer. But it just got worse, and worse. Like, the immune deficient part of AIDS with the randomness of cancer. It jsut made her susceptable to any thing that made her eyes run. She was on meds for it though, and she didn't seem to mind having guck and crust all on her face. She died at 17 years of age.
> 
> Maybe its something like that. ?
> 
> hope not, though.


My understanding was that the "AIDS in cats" was feline leukemia which ismy understanding is highly contagious. 

In fact, feleuk was my immediate thought when I read the description of the poor cat in the original post.


----------

